# PLD HELP RE:CYCLOGEST



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am aware that Cyclogest can delay your AF, but does anyone know by how many days as a max, or whether it can stop  it all together?

thnx

S


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cyclogest can stop your period coming and can continue to delay it for as long as you keep taking it. Af normally comes within 3-4 days of stopping cyclogest.

Ruth


----------

